# scsi problem

## Gandalf98

I've just compiled the kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r1!! And now I can't load my Adaptec SCSI card: when I try to launch:

#modprobe aic7xxx

the system hangs!! 

If i try

#modules-update

#modprobe aic7xxx

it seems work but lsmod give always 

aic7xxx         Initializing

I can't understand why!!! With vanilla 2.4.20 everything works fine!!

Can someone give me a clue??

Thanks in advance

Gandalf98

----------

## meekrob

Did you enable grsecurity?  What's your config look like?

----------

## Gandalf98

The SCSI section of the config file is:

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

I don't enabled Grsecurity, is the first time that I compiled the gentoo kernel, I've always used the vanilla, so i prefer read the documentation of Grsecurity before enable it!!

----------

## meekrob

Try making sure your kernel configuration is exactly the same as your vanilla config.  Turn off all your extra 'cool' gentoo-sources features and if it still doesn't work then it's probably a problem with the patches.  Submit a bug to bugs.gentoo.org

Read through patches.txt in /usr/src/linux or /usr/shar/doc/gentoo-sourcesxxx/patches.txt to try and figure out what patches are likely to screw with your scsi card.

Wish I could help more, but I usually stick to Vanilla myself.  It's plenty fast w/ ReiserFS and gcc 3.2.2 prelinking.

----------

## Gandalf98

The config file is the same! 

I've just read the patches.txt, and there is something about an aic7xxx driver update, I suppose  that this is the problem!!

Thanks for your time

bye

----------

## jthj

I recently tried to update from 2.4.19-r10 to 2.4.20-r1 of the gentoo sources and I used the same .config file.  With the .20 kernel my system also hangs when loading the scsi driver.  So I think that the update of that driver in .20 is causing the problem.  Maybe there is a conflict between something in the new driver in the gentoo kernel.....  I'm went back to .19 for the moment.  If you want to try out the gentoo sources to see the performance difference I'd recomend trying .19 as it's working fine for me with the aic7xxx module.  I'm gona dig around and see if I can't figure out what's going on over spring break if I have time  :Smile: .  

cheers

----------

## scotte

Interesting... I'm running 2.4.20-r1 gentoo-sources with aic7xxx just fine built into the kernel (not as a module)....

scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.26

        <Adaptec aic7892 Ultra160 SCSI adapter>

        aic7892: Ultra160 Wide Channel A, SCSI Id=7, 32/253 SCBs

(scsi0:A:0): 160.000MB/s transfers (80.000MHz DT, offset 63, 16bit)

  Vendor: IBM-PSG   Model: ST318404LW    !#  Rev: 3283

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

scsi0:A:0:0: Tagged Queuing enabled.  Depth 253

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 35548320 512-byte hdwr sectors (18201 MB)

Perhaps it's just an issue when compiled as a module? Let me know if you want specific .config details from my setup, though I'm just using defaults AFAIK.

[edit] When I upgraded, I did run 'make oldconfig', and selected N for everything new, if it's a useful tidbit. [edit]

----------

## jthj

It could also depend on what particular adaptec card you have I think.  I have a 2930 and I'm using it for my older than dirt 4x scsi smart and freindly cd burner.

----------

